# Myrmecophytes



## l4nsky (Jul 4, 2019)

Hola,

Does anyone here have any experience with myrmecophytes like Hydnophytum formicarum or Myrmecodia beccarii? I've done the research, but I'm interested in first hand accounts. In your experience,  how are their care requirements and hardiness in comparison to other epiphytes?

Thanks,
--Matt


----------



## schmiggle (Jul 5, 2019)

l4nsky said:


> Hola,
> 
> Does anyone here have any experience with myrmecophytes like Hydnophytum formicarum or Myrmecodia beccarii? I've done the research, but I'm interested in first hand accounts. In your experience,  how are their care requirements and hardiness in comparison to other epiphytes?
> 
> ...


I've kept two Hydnophytum, both from Wistuba: H. moseleyanum and H. sp. Malaybalay. Both like warm, humid, almost wet conditions, but the latter is much more slowly growing and somewhat more finicky.

They vary immensely in terms of hardiness and whatnot, but I will say that they like relatively heavy feeding, since they're used to getting ant nitrogen.


----------



## woodie (Sep 25, 2019)

l4nsky said:


> Hola,
> 
> Does anyone here have any experience with myrmecophytes like Hydnophytum formicarum or Myrmecodia beccarii? I've done the research, but I'm interested in first hand accounts. In your experience,  how are their care requirements and hardiness in comparison to other epiphytes?
> 
> ...


Ive kept several Hydnophytum,Myrmecodia and Lecanopteris.  Can be grown as houseplants if medium stays moist and given bright light. Had to remove from 3x3 foot terraria in time as they get too large with time


----------

